# Everything you need for rodbuilding



## coltongunner (Sep 4, 2013)

I posted awhile back about selling all of my rod building gear. I've been on the road with work and REALLY don't have time to mess with it, and we just moved and don't have room for all of it so I'm cutting it loose! Everything I have was ordered from Mud hole around April of this year. I have a Power wrapper with deluxe chuck upgrade (also comes with factory chuck), 4 rod motorized dryer, CRB spine finder, CRB guide laser, approx. 30 spools of assorted colored thread, 2 quarts clear coat,12 rod display rack, disposable brushes and mixing cups, storage bins and a custom work bench for it all. You name it I've prob. Got it and forgot to list it. $750 takes it. Call or text 706-680-0895 and I can send links to the products or try to send pics. Thanks!


----------

